# Twinkie got spayed today- help :(



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, so Twinkie (a little over 5 months, 3.3 lbs) got spayed today. Took her in around 7:30am- picked up around 5pm. She has me a nervous wreck. 

I will start off by saying that we do joke around that she's a bit of a drama queen- but she's freaking me out. All is good as long as she is staying still, but whenever she tries to move/go to the bathroom/we try to pick her up (hand under butt+chest) she starts yelping and crying. I have done research, and I know that obviously she is uncomfortable. I'm just freaking out because of the crying. Our vet is gone for the day, so we called the emergency vet and they had us give her a little bit of her pain medicine. But still whenever she tries to change positions she cries. She keeps trying to lay down, and whenever she does she cries and shoots back up. 
She went to the bathroom- pooped, and she was crying. She still has a piece off poop on her butt actually. I'm sorry if that's gross I'm just not sure what I should be doing. I don't want to try to clean it- have it hurt her, and have her move and then hurt herself... She hasn't peed yet, she tried but she started crying and stopped trying. She has eaten a little bit, we mixed pumpkin with her food so that she wouldn't have to push too hard when she has to go to the bathroom... 

I just don't know what to be doing, I thought she would be sleeping, so we had her heat pad and bed all ready for her, but she is sitting up and just looks so uncomfortable. I really honestly feel like the worst pet parent ever because I feel so helpless. 

Have any of you guys had the same experience? What should I be doing?

I forgot to mention she has staples, not stitches.


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing the best you can to me. The first night is always very uncomfortable. When my larger dog got neutered he stayed up all night crying my boyfriend and I held him through the night as that's all we felt we could do, along with his pain medicine. It's good you're giving her pain meds, just this Monday I was discussing spaying Ava with my vet and he said pain meds are very important, and that the first one or two nights they will be pretty uncomfortable. If you don't see improvement tomorrow then you could call your vet to see what they think. Don't be hard on yourself, you're doing the best you can! Just keep her as comfy as you can and console her and definetaly keep her on her medicine. Hope that helps and hope she feels better, bless her heart!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The spaying is much more complex that the neutering, and is usually tougher for
the girls to recover from. I'm glad you have pain meds for her. She should be
slowly but surely feeling better with each day, if she does not than call your vet.
Right now though it's still very fresh, it's normal for her to be in discomfort. 

I know it's tough, but hang in there, you sound like a very attentive mama.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Danielle see Tiffani & I wrote our messages at the same time, saying almost the
same thing. We've been there, we know it's not easy the first day. Just keep
an eye on her, make sure she's comfy and give her plenty of rest.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Danielle see Tiffani & I wrote our messages at the same time, saying almost the
> same thing. We've been there, we know it's not easy the first day. Just keep
> an eye on her, make sure she's comfy and give her plenty of rest.


I know, it helps to hear it a lot. I think my boyfriend and I are gonna do shifts with her tonight. Our cat is being a pain because she isn't getting any attention. Basically I just want this to be over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well for what it's worth I'm sending lots of healing thoughts her way. 
Keep us posted on how she does, if you get a chance.


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup, we both understand how you feel! Just be there for her the best that you can, she'll be feeling better before you know it. Let us know how she feels tomorrow!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww, I'm sure Twinkie will be all right! The anesthesia as well as the actual surgery can make them a little off for a while. Keep up with the pain meds as they'll keep her comfortable. A little soreness is helpful, though; as too often if a dog feels TOO good they overestimate their abilities and may be inclined to run or jump. This can cause trauma to the incision site. So, it's better they be a little on the calmer side. Just pamper her, give lots of pettings to distract her, too. Mine all love a gentle fingertip head massage! They fall asleep soon therafter, too. In a few days you'll be trying to keep her calm. =) Keep us posted!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks SO much guys, ill keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

The first night and day after are the hardest. When Stella got spayed, she whimpered and whined and shook like a leaf... I felt horrible and totally helpless.

It does pass though. Just keep her calm and quiet and stay with her. My girl really did not want to be left alone at first. I slept next to her that night and neither of us seemed to get much sleep - she was whining and shaking so much.

Hang in there!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had my pug and my fox terrier spayed , 6 years apart in age, neither of them wined or cried, they moved about slowly, by the next day there were almost acting normal. I wonder if a stitch has been tied to tight or a piece is too long and sticking her. Hope she is better by tomorrow.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> The first night and day after are the hardest. When Stella got spayed, she whimpered and whined and shook like a leaf... I felt horrible and totally helpless.
> 
> It does pass though. Just keep her calm and quiet and stay with her. My girl really did not want to be left alone at first. I slept next to her that night and neither of us seemed to get much sleep - she was whining and shaking so much.
> 
> Hang in there!


She won't leave my boyfriend's lap! Usually she's by me 24/7 but she wont leave him alone. He's sitting on the floor propped up against a wall with her sleeping in his lap... Which is good because she was doing the same thing as Stella- crying, shaking, whining... I don't think either of us will be sleeping tonight, but at least she is.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I am sending healing vibes her way! I'm not sure if this has been said. It may not be ALL pain.. Yes some of the crying is BUT.. the anesthetic makes them feel "off" .. dizzy and confused and just all in all "not right" it could be from that as well. My bet, she will be better tomorrow when it wears off! If not, call your vet for peace of mind.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Recovery from a spay can be painful, however, remember that our little chis can be very vocal as well. Continue giving her the pain medication, make sure she stays hydrated and doesn't have a fever, and I'm sure things will start to look better by tomorrow.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

You guys aren't even going to believe this- but she is acting like nothing happened! She's pretty much 95% better. Still being careful with her of course, but I don't think she even realizes anything happened yesterday.

Now, the gross question- how do we clean the poop from yesterday off her butt=/? I know she can't have a bath for at least a couple of weeks....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> You guys aren't even going to believe this- but she is acting like nothing happened! She's pretty much 95% better. Still being careful with her of course, but I don't think she even realizes anything happened yesterday.
> 
> Now, the gross question- how do we clean the poop from yesterday off her butt=/? I know she can't have a bath for at least a couple of weeks....


Facial wipes, that you get to wash makeup off your face, everystore has them different types , most of them you do not need to rinse with water, they will get her nice and fresh and smelling good. Very glad she is much better.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad she is doing better! 

I would take a baby wipe or warm cloth and very gently wash it off being careful not to get the incision wet or pull it.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Facial wipes, that you get to wash makeup off your face, everystore has them different types , most of them you do not need to rinse with water, they will get her nice and fresh and smelling good. Very glad she is much better.


Oh good idea, I am a makeup junkie so I have 3 or 4 different makeup wipe brands just sitting around. One brand is Josie Moran and they're I believe all natural- but definitely really gentle so I'll try those.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad she is doing better! It just takes a couple day to get back to their normal routine. I still remember Lola's spay almost 3.5 years ago, time flies!! I'm sure she will be milking all of the extra attention! Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Twinkie is feeling better, what a trooper! Told ya she'd be fine! 
The baby and make-up wipes are a good idea, hehehe she has dingleberries 
How's she acting this evening? Still feeling better?


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

AvaLou said:


> Glad to hear Twinkie is feeling better, what a trooper! Told ya she'd be fine!
> The baby and make-up wipes are a good idea, hehehe she has dingleberries
> How's she acting this evening? Still feeling better?


Yes! Way better. I'm so happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better. The last time I had a female dog spayed was when my family's mix was spayed 10 years ago. They did metal stiches back then! Talk about a long recovery. I hope Twinkie continues to do better!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad she is doing better! I was a nervous wreck when I brought my koda home! The thought of her in pain just made me so sad!
View attachment 8596
View attachment 8597

These are my two little ones! Koda is my female and Austin is my male. They are my kids! I am new to this forum, but happy to be hear to read all these little chihuahua things!
View attachment 8598



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jzebrasky said:


> Glad she is doing better! I was a nervous wreck when I brought my koda home! The thought of her in pain just made me so sad!
> View attachment 8596
> View attachment 8597
> 
> ...



omg Koda and Austin are adorable!!


----------

